# Prayers for Colorado (DONATE, page 2)



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am asking for prayers for my state Colorado. It is horrible and I am sure you have all heard about the fires. It is so bad and scary I cannot tell you. 
We are so bad here and some dumb a&& has been setting fires in the “mountain area" they have not found him yet but he set over 20 fires in 24 hours. We are so dry here and we are in such a high fire danger. The latest fire has evacuated thousands of homes and has burned as of this morning 3500 acre. We have now been called a National disaster. They have asked for help evacuating the animal. I called because I have a horse trailer but they had plenty at the time but they took my number and will call if they need more help. They have asked if people know about horses, to please come to the place they are at and help with them, so I will be doing that. We were going to put out that we will take goats and sheep, but we are worried about CAE and CL, so we decided not to. I am going to try to take LOTS of bottles of shampoo, conditioner, soap and personal hygiene items to the evacuated Red Cross shelters. 
It is amazing to see how well the people of Colorado have come together to help each other, it is a great sight that is for sure. They asked for Hay, fans extension cords for the horses in the barns, and in 45 minutes, they put out they had plenty. At about $12.00 a bale, that was great someone had the ability to do it. 
I cannot even begin to say what a wonderful job ALL the fire fighters are doing. With all the acres that have burned, as of the last report, NO STRUCTURES have burned, that is just amazing. 
They have called in the Military for help, and I guess they are sending big planes to help all the way from Canada.
Yesterday there was a fire that was only about 9 miles from my place, it had over 100 people evacuated, but they did get it taken care of lat night just to have it flair back up today.
As of right now there are over 10 HUGE fires in our state.
We are so dry and have not had any rain in a LONG time
Lord I ask you please to help in this horrible fire that we are having here in Colorado. Lord I ask to please to give us some rain and help with the fires and all the people that had been evacuated. Lord it is so scary here and dry. We have to worry about all the people that throw their cigarette butts out the window. 
Lord I ask you to please give us some moisture and stop this 100 degree plus temps that we are not use to this time of year
Thank you lord. In your name I pray. Amen


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

I am so sorry Lori, my heart breaks for everyone who is being affected. I can't imagine how awful this must be, and how terrifying!
I have a friend on facebook who lives in Colorado, and she said they left work early last night because the smoke was so bad. She went home, and the smoke smell was coming in through her air conditioner so bad she had a headache and felt sick. She ended up driving somewhere, away from the smoke and fire and getting a motel room for the night just so she could breath and get rid of her headache


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Praying for all of you in CO. Stay safe!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

ray: Lord, please send a lot of rain! Please stop whoever is starting these fires!

The only real sightseeing trip I have ever taken was with my family out to the Colorado mountains. We LOVED it. It is SO beautiful out there. That's awful that somebody is intentionally destroying it, and with so much danger to everyone who lives there! ray:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

This is indeed terrible. Will be thinking of all those affected.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Well, sad news from yesterday. Some person(s) has decided to set more fires. They were able to put out three fires that were set by someone that really must be sick.

The smoke here is so bad, I can not even tell you. I guess some of the hospitals are filling fast from resp problems.

They said that we have over 50% of all the fire fighters in the US, here in colorado. I cna not even begin to say thank you enough for all that they are doing. They are TRUE HERO'S

There was another fire that started I guess last night on the Colorado -Kansas boarder but they are on top of it. Some 3000 acres already burned on that one.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

I just cannot imagine!! Last night on the news there was a little coverage confirming that over 50% of fire fighters there.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Good grief! That is terrible! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

I am so sorry...that is horrible...  prayers sent.... :hug: ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

It's crazy! OMG we can see the flames from the fire from our house which is about 35 miles east of that area...for us to see them they must be about 40 feet tall.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Sending prayers for rain and for all affected by this persons maliciousness to be safe ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Like 8 houses in the last few min. have gone up in flames


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

That is awful! More prayers are being sent!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Like Lost Praire said, houses were lost ladt night. Like she said she is about 35 miles from the fire are maybe really more, and the news said that there were ash out in her area this morning, I know it was all over my deck this morning.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Here is a picture


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

More


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Lord, please protect the fire fighters. Help them to get this fire under control. Protect the people and animals living there. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

It tripled in size last night!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

How sad and scary! Let us all know where we can send aide$$. prayers sent.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

:shocked: ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

Oh dear Lord!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Prayers for Colorado*

God, please keep everyone safe! ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to say how wonderful everyone is here with Dionations, but they are really really needing body soaps, lotions, shampoo and so on.

I had a idea. If anyone would like to donate any goat soap to them, what a great way of showing how wonderful it is.

Just a idea, so if you would like, I can take the donations and get them to the evacuation areas.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't have any goat soap (yet) but I am praying (and have been praying) several times daily for God to be merciful. We've had an overabundance of rain here in Maine. Lord, please take this moisture out west where it is needed!!!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

You and all the affected animals and people are in our prayers. I know some dogs in Florida that would like to send their rain your way! As a lifelong asthmatic, I feel for everyone trying to manage in all that smoke, and hope they catch - and prosecute to the fullest extent the law allows, those individuals who are setting these fires!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

KAren you are right. They are telling everyone with breathing problems to stay indoors. It is horrible. Some people are still jogging and bike riding. They have asked those people to STOP doing it. Even without a breathing problem it is not a good idea.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Its so scary.... praying ray:


----------

